# any luck with this?



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Has anyone used this to feed to their P's- NutriDiet Naturals?? I was looking at the mealworms and fly larvae. I have never fed my P's this before so I thought it may be a good change of pace. Thanks in advance.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nope, never tried it


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

65galhex said:


> Has anyone used this to feed to their P's- NutriDiet Naturals?? I was looking at the mealworms and fly larvae. I have never fed my P's this before so I thought it may be a good change of pace. Thanks in advance.


I've fed meal worms to my other p's, and even mosquito larvae....they gobble down on the larvae.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Never heard of it but now I am going to look into it. Feeding a wide variety of fish, insects, worms and pellets makes for happier Piranhas.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ive fed superworms once in a while, but never to commonly. I know peopel also feed crickets to larger fish, but crickets will float when they are livign so you need a fish that would pick them off from the surface. They shoul be fine to feed if you can get them to eat it, but i wouldnt use that as their main diet. Crickets are also good sicne you can "gutload" them so they are filled with good stuff. You can feed them fresh fruit and vegitables along with powdered food and water and they will be nice and healthy when you feed them to your fish.

"NutriDiet Naturals" is this a product? I am just talking about live feeders. I also dont know how interested p's would be in larvae if they are larger, but if they are small they would probably like it


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i personally wouldn't bother with this product i dont like the analysis haha crude ash is basically a filler and is not absorbed by the animal...basically automatic waste, crude fat is obviously fat soluble material and crude protein is the protein available. basically i would rather spend my money on something better. but it would work just not for me personally.

Mealworms

Ingredients: Whole farm raised mealworms (Tenebrio molitor). Not intended for human consumption.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein 
17.0% min
Crude Fat 
5.0% min
Crude Fiber 
1.0% max
Crude Ash 
3.0% max
Moisture Content 
70.0% max

Shrimp

Ingredients: Whole river shrimp (Macrobrachium nipponense). Not intended for human consumption.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein 
10.0% min
Crude Fat 
0.8% min
Crude Fiber 
2.0% max
Crude Ash 
3.5% max
Moisture Content 
85.0% max

Fish Eggs

Ingredients: Ingredients: Whole fish eggs (Cyprinus carpio). Not intended for human consumption.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein 
15.3% min
Crude Fat 
14.2% min
Crude Fiber 
1.7% max
Crude Ash 
2.3% max
Moisture Content 
76.7% max

Fly Larvae

Ingredients: Whole fly larvae (Musca domestica). Not intended for human consumption.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein 
16.7% min
Crude Fat 
5.7% min
Crude Fiber 
0.8% max
Crude Ash 
2.1% max
Moisture Content 
75.7% max


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

No0dles said:


> i personally wouldn't bother with this product i dont like the analysis haha crude ash is basically a filler and is not absorbed by the animal...basically automatic waste, crude fat is obviously fat soluble material and crude protein is the protein available. basically i would rather spend my money on something better. but it would work just not for me personally.
> 
> Mealworms
> 
> ...


Wow, awesome post thanks man I appreciate it!!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

heck yeah man that's just a bonus of me being here! i try to help out the best i can!


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

From now on we should start using the "+" reply.

+1 noodles

This thread got OWNED by Noodles.

BTW wow, mealworms are good for your p's


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

haha thanks but no, a little research owned this thread!


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

IMO the best thing here is that we all learned something


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet info Noodles. you really are the piranha spunk of knowledge


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)




----------

